# Now,... this is EC



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

1994. If this isn't an ad for Gibson, I don't know what is. He could never sound like this on a strat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apeu0am5LZQ


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Niiice. Nothing wrong with a strat though 

A strat has its positives...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I could listen to him play alllllllll daaaaaayyyy looonnnnggggg. As a matter of fact I quite often do (on CD of course)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I dig Clapton's strat tones more, but to each his own I guess, but I still think that the tone in that clip is fantastic, but I'm just a biased single coil lover, so what do I know?:zzz:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I've seen him do this number on the Crossroads CD but using a strat. IMO this clip with the 335 has a way more killer tone to it. He knows his blues guitars though, a strat or 335 will do it nicely. As much as I like a strat when it comes to blues the 335 is number one for me.... As for the clip... Clapton in one of his finer moments..


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

it would be cool if the average house band at a jam nite at the generic local pub was smokin' like that:bow::banana::rockon:

Andy


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Great clip, sounds more than a bit like BB at the start, then morphs into typical EC by the middle. I wish the audio was better on you tube, you lose so much of the subtlety.

I love his Gibson tones on From the Cradle, too.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Love From the Cradle. Working on learning some of the tunes.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!
Now that is the EC I know and love.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh yeah...that is the Clapton I love:bow:. I have that show on DVD. It was filmed by Martin Scorcese. It is called "Nothing But The Blues". Very hard to find, but well worth the effort!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I think I prefer this (but it's not a competition)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGLmZCZ1sXY&mode=related&search=

The best "blues" Clapton I've heard was when he did SNL on the Blues from the Cradle tour. That made me sit up. Bought the album the next day.

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I think I prefer this (but it's not a competition)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGLmZCZ1sXY&mode=related&search=
> 
> TG


Bugger !!!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I prefer Freddies singing, but they both sound great on the gtr

EC owes a lot to Freddie for sure...he copped some of his solos ( crosscut saw = strange brew ) out of respect, though, I'd imagine

:rockon2:


----------

